# FEATURE REQUEST: hard drive backup



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wish there was a way for tivo to backup to an external drive from time to time. My roamio was only about a year old when it died and I had a lot of stuff on there that i now cannot get back (i.e. it's not re-airing any time soon). An easy way to backup on demand would be a great feature, and i'm sure not too difficult to implement. I know that there is a backdoor way to do this using pytivo, etc, but I am talking about a tivo-sanctioned backup procedure.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a NAS, can't remember which one, that can automatically backup everything that's not copy protected. IIRC it's even smart enough to automatically delete stuff that you watch and delete from the TiVo. 

I think it might be the NETGEAR ReadyNAS, based on quick Google search.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep. Had looked into it a bunch of weeks ago, and it looks like a nice system. But not inexpensive (although not really expensive either)--it's essentially its own computer and storage system.


----------

